# Kennst Du das



## Krone1 (31 Okt. 2013)




----------



## Punisher (31 Okt. 2013)

jo, das kenn ich


----------



## Dingo Jones (31 Okt. 2013)

Nahezu jeden Tag


----------



## Max100 (31 Okt. 2013)

aber so was von.....


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2013)

Bei der Arbeit jeden Tag...


----------



## Padderson (31 Okt. 2013)

vor allem Montags


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (31 Okt. 2013)

Kennt doch jeder, glaube ich.
Am liebsten fragen ja die A.....löcher,
die schuld sind, daß man nicht gut drauf ist.


----------



## oggy (1 Nov. 2013)

mich fragt keiner,is das nu gut oder schlecht...???
hmmm...


----------

